# nikon adapter for A7Rii?



## VigilanteFoto (Feb 7, 2016)

I just got my A7Rii and also shoot Nikon FF. Is there an adaper for Sony A7Rii to use my lenses? Will it allow autofocus?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 7, 2016)

This link might help: Ultimate Guide to Sony Lens Adapters

I think yes, on both questions, but I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 7, 2016)

I would rent the adapter before buying one. Some do not like the speed.


----------

